# Hornets introduce Okafor



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> This is how to bring a new guy to town.
> 
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets introduced Emeka Okafor to the local members of the press Tuesday at Emeril's Delmonico. Bring a guy to New Orleans and fill him with gumbo and chocolate bread pudding, and, well, show him the perks right away.
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/08/new_orleans_hornets_introduce.html

So I guess this makes it official.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Hornets definitely improved their team a bit over this offseason. I expect them to be very active around the deadline, looking to move guys like Antonio Daniels, Hilton Armstrong, Mo Peterson, Julian Wright and possibly future picks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Press conference vid


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

he sounds like such a receptive person. Regardless of his "ceiling" as a player, you can tell hes going to listen to the coaches philosophies and our floor general chris paul, which is something that is an untrainable trait for an nba player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okafor is about as good a player as you could dream of getting for Chandler,especially given the likelihood that TC is never going to be the same player he used to be.For the next couple of years his contract is fine too.You wouldn't wish to pay him that much,but he's a big guy and it's the nba.Comes to the end of that deal it's going to be hell paying him a near max contract,but at that point the other bad deals are gone and you've got a chance to reload.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More from Okafor's introduction

http://www.wwltv.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=386063&shu=1


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------

